
Trump Administration to Ban TikTok and WeeChat - Dangeranger
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/18/business/trump-tik-tok-wechat-ban.html
======
Hokusai
This is a pivoting moment for the world economy. USA, the dominant market in
the world, defended free trade over all other considerations. The rise of
China seems to be changing that.

It would be interesting to see the answer to this from other economic blocks
like Europe.

~~~
hkarthik
I read this as Chinese nationalistic policies are now being exported to other
countries like the US.

The pivotal moment here is that it may put the rest of the world on a path of
being less connected to each other through trade and exchange of ideas.

In the short term, it will probably help give local economies a boost. But in
the long term, it will create an imbalance of resources, technology, and
people. Which sets the stage for conflicts 10-20 years down the line.

------
angry_octet
@dang Can we fix the spelling? It should be WeChat.

------
unishark
> ...striking a harsh blow against two popular services used by more than 100
> million people in the United States.

Seriously? I am so far behind on these things that they come and go before I
get a chance to try them.

Though I did use WeChat a bit in between getting repeatedly locked out for
supposedly being fake or something. I thought only Chinese people could stay
on that one for very long.

------
joey_loey89
Is there a non-paywall version? I cant read this..

